

Edward Snowden: iPhone with Secret iFeature Allows Government to Spy on You - doctorshady
http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/Snowden-NSA-spying-iPhone/2015/01/24/id/620541/

======
socceroos
Wasn't this raised a year or so ago? Vehement denial from Apple, despite
everyone understanding the real story: no one has their privacy any more and
lying is in vogue.

